# Top trim cracked.. removing/replacing?



## Karen00 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hello all,

I just got a used 30g (or might be a 29g). The silicone on the top trim must've been starting to go (or the trim was previously replaced and not silconed properly) because when I went to get it out of my car I grabbed part of the trim and it basically lifted up off the rim and cracked. It's a clean break. I checked the rest of the top trim and I can almost lift it off. I also checked the rest of the tank (bottom trim, etc.) and it seems fine but I haven't tested it with water. Supposedly it was just torn down and everything was fine with it.

Anyway... I have to remove this and either try to fix it or replace it so my questions are:
1. Removing it: I saw a youtube video where a guy was converting a tank to rimless and showed how to remove the trim by using a putty knife to break the silicone. Is this the correct way to do it?
2. Fixing it: Would I use JB Weld (or something similar) to repair it or is it better to buy new?
3. Replacing it: Where can you get these? I have been searching all over and only found places in the U.S that sell them which is not ideal. I have not yet called Big Al's but I couldn't find anything on their website (although that doesn't mean they don't sell them). I have no idea who made the tank.

Thanks!


----------



## Mississauga dan (Nov 8, 2019)

There was someone on kijiji recently that was selling bulk trim. As for removing the trim and old silicone. I also watched the video you are referring to. I can't say that this is the right or wrong way to remove the top trim, but I can say that I removed the trim on my 15 gallon using his method and it worked well for me.


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

Karen00 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just got a used 30g (or might be a 29g). The silicone on the top trim must've been starting to go (or the trim was previously replaced and not silconed properly) because when I went to get it out of my car I grabbed part of the trim and it basically lifted up off the rim and cracked. It's a clean break. I checked the rest of the top trim and I can almost lift it off. I also checked the rest of the tank (bottom trim, etc.) and it seems fine but I haven't tested it with water. Supposedly it was just torn down and everything was fine with it.
> 
> ...


 Buying new trim seems like a waste of time and money. Just clean off the old silicone, remembering that silicone does NOT stick to silicone, so removing all the old silicone with a razor is very important. Once you apply the new silicone, replace the old trim, and then add a drop of silicone on the crack, and you are done.


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

martelvis said:


> Buying new trim seems like a waste of time and money. Just clean off the old silicone, remembering that silicone does NOT stick to silicone, so removing all the old silicone with a razor is very important. Once you apply the new silicone, replace the old trim, and then add a drop of silicone on the crack, and you are done.


Great advice right here. this is what you need to do.


----------



## Karen00 (Sep 19, 2016)

Mississauga dan said:


> There was someone on kijiji recently that was selling bulk trim. As for removing the trim and old silicone. I also watched the video you are referring to. I can't say that this is the right or wrong way to remove the top trim, but I can say that I removed the trim on my 15 gallon using his method and it worked well for me.


Thanks for this! WOW, your tank looks great!! What a difference it makes not having that trim (bottom isn't so bad but the upper is definitely a distraction). I was debating whether to just remove the rim entirely. I kept reading that up to about 50g the trim is more functional (example holds the hood) than it is structural. I might try it then fill it and leave it for a month to see how it holds. 

So what did you do to remove all the silicone? Is there a solvent (like Goo B Gone) or did you just scrape it off?


----------



## Karen00 (Sep 19, 2016)

martelvis said:


> Buying new trim seems like a waste of time and money. Just clean off the old silicone, remembering that silicone does NOT stick to silicone, so removing all the old silicone with a razor is very important. Once you apply the new silicone, replace the old trim, and then add a drop of silicone on the crack, and you are done.


@martelvis and @UsAndThem. Thanks for your replies. I did not know silicone did not stick to silicone so this has helped me a lot! Should I just try to scrape it all off or is there something else to remove it. I think the guy in the video I watch just used razor blades but maybe there's a solvent that would make it cleaner and easier?


----------



## DiscusAngels (Dec 12, 2017)

Karen00 said:


> @martelvis and @UsAndThem. Thanks for your replies. I did not know silicone did not stick to silicone so this has helped me a lot! Should I just try to scrape it all off or is there something else to remove it. I think the guy in the video I watch just used razor blades but maybe there's a solvent that would make it cleaner and easier?


solvent won't do good for the fishes later, it will leave nasty residue, just sharp razor blades and some patience


----------

